# Laptop won't play blu rays



## tersie8282

I just bought a used HP DV9000. It has a blue Ray player in it but it won't play blue rays only DVDs. Iam trying to play the blue rays with windows media player. Do I need a specific player other than WMP to play blue rays?


----------



## Laquer Head

I just use free Cyberlink PowerDVD 9 and its perfect for all media.


----------



## johnb35

I don't think WMP alone will play blu rays, You will need some sort of video codecs in order to play them.  As suggested, cyberlink powerdvd will be able to play them.


----------



## tersie8282

Where do I get cyberlink power DVD? Is it a free program?


----------



## johnb35

No, its not free.  Any electronics store that sells software should carry a dvd/bluray software.  There are a few out there.


----------



## tersie8282

johnb35 said:


> No, its not free.  Any electronics store that sells software should carry a dvd/bluray software.  There are a few out there.



Know the names of any?


----------



## mihir

If I am not wrong MPlayer has Blu-Ray Playback.

and also 
XBMC with a Plug in

http://xbmc.org/download/
http://lifehacker.com/5621471/how-to-enable-blu+ray-playback-in-xbmc


----------



## DCIScouts

The other thing that you should look in to is to make sure that the firmware is up to date as well.  Some of the early HP laptops that were shipped had the BD drive in it, but not the firmware to actually play the discs...


----------



## MMM

tersie8282 said:


> I just bought a used HP DV9000. It has a blue Ray player in it but it won't play blue rays only DVDs. Iam trying to play the blue rays with windows media player. Do I need a specific player other than WMP to play blue rays?


Are you sure it has a Blue ray DVD player installed?
Going by the specs of the laptop it is only HD DVD which might explain why it wont play the discs and it is bit strange since all laptops come pre-installed with software to compliment the hard ware.


----------

